# Mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage



## arcis (16 Juni 2008)

Hat schon mal einer eine weibliche SPS-Programmiererin gesehen? 
So richtig mit Inbetriebnahme und so.  Gibt es so was überhaupt? 
Oder gibt es gar weibliche Forumsmitglieder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Juni 2008)

Letzes Jahr beim Forumstreffen war eine da.........


----------



## arcis (16 Juni 2008)

> Letzes Jahr beim Forumstreffen war eine da.........



Echt?

Und wie war die, fachlich meine ich natürlich.  Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, eine Blonde, mit der man sich über Multiinstanzen und 
AnyPointer unterhalten kann.


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juni 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, eine Blonde, mit der man sich über Multiinstanzen und AnyPointer unterhalten kann.



also wenn dein themenvorrat so beschränkt bist, dein problem - mir würden da einige andere dinge einfallen worüber man sich unterhalten könnte UND

*man muß ja nicht immer nur reden! *


----------



## arcis (16 Juni 2008)

*+*



> ...*man muß ja nicht immer nur reden!*



Stimmt eigentlich, der Inbetriebnahmeprofi checkt zuerst, ob die Hardware stimmt, Verdrahtung, Position der Sensoren und Aktuatoren so weiter.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juni 2008)

Selbstverständlich gibt es auch weibliche ProgrammierInbetriebnehmer. Wir sind ja im Zeitalter der Gleichberechtigung*ROFL*

Ausserdem sollte Euch klar sein, dass ihr fürs an der Anlage schrauben bezahlt werdet, und nicht fürs Schrauben an der Inbetriebnehmerin, auch wenn dass sicher mehr Spass macht. 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juni 2008)

@Lipperlandstern:
Nun lass dich nicht so locken ... wie war das denn nun mit den HW-Eigenschaften ...?


----------



## forendiva (16 Juni 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte Euch klar sein, dass ihr fürs an der Anlage schrauben bezahlt werdet, und nicht fürs Schrauben an der Inbetriebnehmerin, auch wenn dass sicher mehr Spass macht.


 
Woher willst du wissen wofür mich mein Chef bezahlt?
Jede nach hause gebrachte Inbetriebnehmerin bringt Kohle - außer die Dicken, da hat ein Kollege letztens drauf zahlen müssen ... Containerversand nach Hause, das kostet!


----------



## Fritze (16 Juni 2008)

Dann solltet ihr dem Kolegen ne neue Brille schenken.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen wofür mich mein Chef bezahlt?
> Jede nach hause gebrachte Inbetriebnehmerin bringt Kohle - außer die Dicken, da hat ein Kollege letztens drauf zahlen müssen ... Containerversand nach Hause, das kostet!


 

Das ist mir ganz egal, wofür Du Dein Geld bekommst.
Du warst gar nicht angesprochen.
Und Deine abfällige Meinung über übergewichtige Menschen kannst Du gerne für Dich behalten, die braucht keiner, und die interessieren auch keinen.


----------



## forendiva (16 Juni 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Das ist mir ganz egal, wofür Du Dein Geld bekommst.
> Du warst gar nicht angesprochen.
> Und Deine abfällige Meinung über übergewichtige Menschen kannst Du gerne für Dich behalten, die braucht keiner, und die interessieren auch keinen.


 
ui...das war dein schlips auf dem ich da grad stand?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> ui...das war dein schlips auf dem ich da grad stand?


 
Nein, Du stehst eher auf Deiner Leitung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Lipperlandstern:
> Nun lass dich nicht so locken ... wie war das denn nun mit den HW-Eigenschaften ...?


 
Such dir mal die Bilder von Forumstreffen 2007 raus. Da muss sie zu sehen sein...... oder gibt es die Bilder gar nicht mehr ?????


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Juni 2008)

es gibt sie noch.....

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=83022&postcount=1


macht Euch selbst ein Bild ) ) )


----------



## arcis (16 Juni 2008)

*+*



> macht Euch selbst ein Bild


Ja, die Kollegin scheint was von Multiinstanzen und AnyPointern zu verstehen. 
Das rieche ich auf 100 m Entfernung.


----------



## forendiva (16 Juni 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> Das rieche ich auf 100 m Entfernung.



schöner hätte mann es nicht sagen können


----------



## arcis (17 Juni 2008)

*+*



> schöner hätte mann es nicht sagen können



Wie sagt schon der Engländer:

"Form follows function" 

oder 

Hauptsache es funktioniert. Für die Ästhetik sind dann die Mußestunden nach der Inbetriebnahme da.


----------



## himbeergeist (17 Juni 2008)

......ich will ja niemanden zu nahe treten aber ich sehe da 2 mädels. schlagt mich nicht falls das nicht so ist. 

frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Juni 2008)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ......ich will ja niemanden zu nahe treten aber ich sehe da 2 mädels. schlagt mich nicht falls das nicht so ist.
> frank



Stimmt, ich erinnere mich wieder .

Aber eine der beiden war nur zur Dekoration dabei würde Dich 
sicher fragen, ob Multiinstantmehl teurer ist also normales und 
wie lange ein AnyPointer in den Backofen muss, bis er richtig 
durch ist ...


----------



## himbeergeist (17 Juni 2008)

oder so *ROFL*

frank


----------



## Eliza (17 Juni 2008)

*männer.....*

Also ich würde sagen es gibt weibliche Programmiererinnen und Inbetriebnehmerinnen.... Gucke noch mal eben in meiner Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung nach.... 
Und nicht nur IHR guckt bei der Arbeit, leider hat man als Frau da meistens gaaaaaanz wenig zu gucken bzw. sieht Dinge, die einem lieber erspart geblieben wären.....

LG, Eliza


----------



## himbeergeist (17 Juni 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> LG, Eliza


 
es gibt sie wirklich  :s12::s18:


----------



## Eliza (17 Juni 2008)

ja, zwar selten, aber doch. und bitte nicht immer so verschreckt sein wenn frau sich erdreistet ein feierabendbier mitzutrinken! man könnte denken, männliche inbetriebnehmer sehen zum ersten mal ne frau auf der baustelle.


----------



## himbeergeist (17 Juni 2008)

:sm24:  tja dann lassen wir uns mal das Feierabendbier schmecken.

LG Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Juni 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer eine weibliche SPS-Programmiererin gesehen?



Kann sich denn noch jemand an *Mareike*, unsere *männliche* SPS-Programmierer*in* erinnern?


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen es gibt weibli*che *Programmierer*innen* und Inbetriebnehmer*innen*....


 
das hört sich an wie "tote leiche"

dazu fällt mir ein:
sitzen zwei emanzen beim essen, sagt die eine zur anderen: "reich mir doch bitte mal die salzstreuerin"

...ja eliza - ich hab auch dich lieb...


@silke
na los, sag schon was dazu!
ELAU ist was für mädchen...
(nur um sicherzu gehen dass du den beitrag auch findest  )

gibt es eigentlich schon pinke field-pgs?
gibt es die auch mit zwei prozessorinen?


----------



## maxi (18 Juni 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer eine weibliche SPS-Programmiererin gesehen?
> So richtig mit Inbetriebnahme und so. Gibt es so was überhaupt?
> Oder gibt es gar weibliche Forumsmitglieder?


 
Frau Ernst bei Siemens,
Die macht die grossen FU`s und Servoantriebe.
Sehr kompetent und fachlich wirklich Top.
Hatte Sie mal 2 Tage geholt damit Sie mir die berechnung und parametrierung der grossen Servoantriebe beibringt.

Frau Ernst ist Siemens bester Mann


----------



## Question_mark (20 Juni 2008)

*Und hier ist Sie ...*

Hallo,

habe heute endlich die perfekte weibliche Programmiererin gefunden.
Und hier für Euch exklusiv ein Bild von der idealen weiblichen und ach so femininen Proggi, das Mädel passt einfach perfekt zu uns :  *ROFL*




Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (21 Juni 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute endlich die perfekte weibliche Programmiererin gefunden.
> Und hier für Euch exklusiv ein Bild von der idealen weiblichen und ach so femininen Proggi, das Mädel passt einfach perfekt zu uns : *ROFL*
> ...


 

ach du scheisse - bis ich das bild wieder verdrängt habe kann ich wohl keinen sex mehr haben...


----------



## arcis (21 Juni 2008)

*+*



> ...das Mädel passt einfach perfekt zu uns



Da kann ich mir ja lebhaft vorstellen, wie ihr nach einem stressigen Tag um 2 Uhr Nachts aus der Hotelbar torkelt.


----------



## Question_mark (22 Juni 2008)

*Das stimmt so nicht ....*

Hallo,



			
				arcis schrieb:
			
		

> wie ihr nach einem stressigen Tag um 2 Uhr Nachts aus der Hotelbar torkelt.



1. Es gibt keine stressigen Tage, jeder neueTag ist schöner als der vorige ...

2. Um 2 Uhr nachts gehen erstmal die Weicheier in das Bett, die Männer gehen direkt um 6 Uhr morgens von der Hotelbar ohne Übergang direkt in den Frühstücksraum und baggern die frühen Mädels an  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (22 Juni 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> die Männer gehen direkt um 6 Uhr morgens von der Hotelbar ohne Übergang direkt in den Frühstücksraum und baggern die frühen Mädels an


 
jetzt verstehe ich warum sich manche männer frauenkleider anziehen und geschlechtsumwandungen machen - die packen das einfach nicht mehr!


----------



## Eliza (23 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> jetzt verstehe ich warum sich manche männer frauenkleider anziehen und geschlechtsumwandungen machen - die packen das einfach nicht mehr!


 
das halten die nicht lange durch.......
frauen auf ibn sind einfach trinkfester. :sm24:


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> das halten die nicht lange durch.......
> frauen auf ibn sind einfach trinkfester. :sm24:


 

du darfst gerne zum nächsten forumstreffen kommen und uns das beweisen. oder im november zur messe?
auch auf der messe hat es sich bei manchen programmieren als hobby etabliert erst um 12 dort zu erscheinen, sich dann aber bis zum rauswurf von stand zu stand durchzusaufen...

bei der gelegenheit kannst du uns dann auch gleich beweisen ob du überhaupt ein mädel bist, da ist man sich hier im "forum der gespaltenen concepte - ...ähhh persönlichkeiten" ja auch nicht mehr wirklich sicher...


----------



## Eliza (23 Juni 2008)

ob ich ein mädel bin..... bisher hat es EINER aus diesem forum geschafft mir ein foto aus der tasche zu leiern.


----------



## Ralle (23 Juni 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> ob ich ein mädel bin..... bisher hat es EINER aus diesem forum geschafft mir ein foto aus der tasche zu leiern.



So so , du meinst doch nicht etwa qm und dieses Foto? 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=140937&postcount=28


----------



## Eliza (23 Juni 2008)

:s18: 


genau das.*ROFL*


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> ob ich ein mädel bin..... bisher hat es EINER aus diesem forum geschafft mir ein foto aus der tasche zu leiern.


 
na fotos kann ich dir viele schicken, wie hättest du es gerne? blond/blau oder eher südländisch?

ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das du dich auf dem foto von qu irgendwo hinter den boxen versteckt hast...


----------



## vierlagig (23 Juni 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> ob ich ein mädel bin..... bisher hat es EINER aus diesem forum geschafft mir ein foto aus der tasche zu leiern.



leiern ist an dieser stelle wohl übertrieben, du hast es ihm doch förmlich aufgequatscht *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (23 Juni 2008)

*Jetzt aber mal zu den Details*

Hallo,

naja, es gab da noch einige Fotos von E...a mit den leeren Wodkaflaschen auf dem Boden und Havanna Zigarre im Mund, aber das war 5 Stunden später. Sie hatte sich nun mal so sehr über Ihr erstes, funktionsfähiges S7 Programm mit den 5 Tastern und den 30 blinkenden Leuchtmeldern gefreut ... 



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> leiern ist an dieser stelle wohl übertrieben, du hast es ihm doch förmlich aufgequatscht



Frauen quatschen doch nicht, tsst, tss
Sie versuchen doch nur, uns zu überreden. Also wir sollen das tun, was Sie gerne möchten *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Eliza (25 Juni 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> naja, es gab da noch einige Fotos von E...a mit den leeren Wodkaflaschen auf dem Boden und Havanna Zigarre im Mund, aber das war 5 Stunden später. Sie hatte sich nun mal so sehr über Ihr erstes, funktionsfähiges S7 Programm mit den 5 Tastern und den 30 blinkenden Leuchtmeldern gefreut ...


 
Musst du alles verraten? 
(Außerdem waren es 40 Leuchtmelder!)


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juni 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> (Außerdem waren es 40 Leuchtmelder!)



5 bytes lassen sich ja auch leichter adressieren als 3 bytes und 6 bits


----------



## Question_mark (26 Juni 2008)

*vl, das schaffst Du*

Hallo,



			
				Eliza schrieb:
			
		

> Musst du alles verraten?



Occhh, das habe ich jetzt wirklich zu spät gelesen. Hat doch schon 65536 Klicks bei Youtube. Das tut mir wirklich leid ..:s10:



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> 5 bytes lassen sich ja auch leichter adressieren als 3 bytes und 6 bits



Ach komm vl, Du stellst noch heute abend die Lösung für die 30 LM Variante hier rein, so richtig mit Schieberegister und ausmaskieren. Oder ist Kai etwa schneller 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (26 Juni 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ach komm vl, Du stellst noch heute abend die Lösung für die 30 LM Variante hier rein, so richtig mit Schieberegister und ausmaskieren. Oder ist Kai etwa schneller



das wird wohl kai machen müssen ... leider, wo ich doch so gerne progge


----------



## Question_mark (26 Juni 2008)

*Der vl will nicht ...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> das wird wohl kai machen müssen ... leider, wo ich doch so gerne progge



Mensch vl, Du verstehst es, schwierige Sachen zu delegieren *ROFL*,
einfach die geborene Führungskraft   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (26 Juni 2008)

ich frag mich grad noch, wie die blinken sollen


----------



## Question_mark (26 Juni 2008)

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich grad noch, wie die blinken sollen



Na ist doch klar : Nach dem ersten Drücken des Tasters 1.a (kennt Ihr doch bestimmt) soll der erste Leuchtmelder im 10 Millisekundentakt blinken, der fünfte mit 20 ms und die blauen im Sekundentakt. Die roten natürlich nur alle fünf Minuten und die gelben nur, wenn das Rolltor offen ist und der Pförtner gerade auf der Toilette ist (der hat einen eigenen Quitiertaster). 
Bei Drücken von Taster 2.e (Muss noch ein paar Infos dazu einholen, aber den sollte doch jeder kennen ?), darf kein Lastwagen durch das Tor fahren, es sei denn, der Pförtner ist eingeschlafen. Dann bekommt der LKW-Fahrer freie Fahrt von der MySQL-Datenbank, ich bekomme jedoch noch keine Verbindung von MySQL zu der S7, helft mir bitte .. Die Datenbank hat drei Anschlüsse, schwarz, blau und gelb-grün. Damit kann man doch mit OPC oder LibNoDave auf die Datenbank zugreifen oder muss ich die drei Drähte mit einem Adapter auf Ethernet/MPI/DP (ja, da habe ich auch schon mal was von gehört) konvertieren ??? Aber natürlich darf es nichts kosten, schließlich habe ich doch schon drei Monate mit den Grundlagenforschung verbraten (nicht umsonst, aber leider vergebens). Also ich habe schon einige Lösungen für die Logo parat, wie Kaskadierung bis zum geht nicht mehr...
Natürlich darf der LM Nr. 27 (am Pult +H32-S777) nicht sichtbar sein, wenn ich 3x mal auf den Taster "Ausloggen" drücke, aber nur weil ich doch angemeldet bleiben möchte... Aber bitte eine Antwort bis morgen früh um acht Uhr, da will mein Berufsschullehrer die Lösung von mir, ich check das einfach nicht, also Leutz, Ihr seid doch so super ..
Und wenn ich die Prüfung nicht schaffe, dann werde ich Euch alle verklagen, alles Eure Schuld wegen Eurer unqualifizierten Antworten.

Eigendlich wollte ich jetzt noch den LM 12 detailliert beschreiben, aber ich glaube alle haben verstanden, dass ich hier nur ein gewisses Denken von einigen Teilnehmern etwas sarkastisch und auf meine gewohnte, zynische Art formuliert habe und das auch so verstanden haben möchte.  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (26 Juni 2008)

*QM ... you made my day!*


----------



## nade (26 Juni 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehhhh danke. Das ist die Lösung zu meiner Hausaufgabe, auf eine Lösung die Frage zu finden.*ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (26 Juni 2008)

*Nade stammelt wieder rum*

Hallo,



			
				Nade schrieb:
			
		

> Ehhhh danke. Das ist die Lösung zu meiner Hausaufgabe, auf eine Lösung die Frage zu finden



Nade, kümmere Dich lieber um Deinen französischen Sprachkursus. Ich bin dafür, das Saarland an Frankreich kampflos zu übergeben, wir brauchen das nicht so wirklich. Ausser die Ford Werke in Saarlouis, die bauen wirklich ganz gute Autos. Aber sonst isss nix ...
Einfach fluten und gut isses *ROFL*
Das gibt aber ein paar neue Feinde *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (26 Juni 2008)

*Grins ..*

Hallo,



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt aber ein paar neue Feinde



Aber auch viele neue Freunde in der Pfalz, ich kenne die Rivalitäten *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (27 Juni 2008)

es gab dann auch noch die "bapfy" http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=659

muss dich aber entäuschen, die hat am 07.06.2008 geheiratet...

@bapfy
glückwunsch - ich wollte ja eigentlich das bild mit der schaufel hier einstellen, aber ich habe mich nicht getraut...


----------

